# Program DirektIO



## Diamond (24 August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe folgendes problem, bei uns inder firma, haben wir eine alte Software 
Modsoft heisst die um Modicon - sps zu programieren.

Die lief bisher auf win95 od. win98 rechner gut, jedoch haben wir immer mehr rechner, mit WinXP. 

Modsoft läuft jedoch auf winXp od. Win2000, nicht mehr es gibt eine nachfolger version (Proworx), jedoch nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Ich habe jetzt im Netz gesucht, und hab ein program namens DirektIO. gefunden, mit dieser Software läuft Modsoft, aber mit aussetzern (CRC Check Fail).

Nun zu meiner Frage, wisst ihr ob es ein änliches Program für WindowsXP gibt das die Direkte Komunikation zwischen Software und Hardware erlaubt(überbrückt).

Gruss Diamond


----------



## seeba (24 August 2006)

Diamond schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich habe folgendes problem, bei uns inder firma, haben wir eine alte Software
> Modsoft heisst die um Modicon - sps zu programieren.
> ...


Installier lieber Virtual PC oder vmware und lass ein virtuelles Windows 98 laufen. Dort kannst du dir dann deine ganzen alten Programme installieren. Feine Sache.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 August 2006)

> Dort kannst du dir dann deine ganzen alten Programme installieren.



Mag schon sein, funktionieren tun sie deshalb noch lange nicht. Mit etwas Glück funktionieren sie offline, sobald aber die Kommunikation (seriell) erfolgen soll, ist dann öfters mal Feierabend.


----------



## seeba (25 August 2006)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Mag schon sein, funktionieren tun sie deshalb noch lange nicht. Mit etwas Glück funktionieren sie offline, sobald aber die Kommunikation (seriell) erfolgen soll, ist dann öfters mal Feierabend.


Naja davon hatte ich bisher noch nichts! Lief alles.


----------



## Maxl (25 August 2006)

Kann mich Seeba nur anschließen.
VMWare Server herunterladen (alternativ auch die Kombination VMXBuilder + VMWare Player), Windows 95/98 darauf installieren, fertig.
Habe bis jetzt alle älteren Programm darunter zum Laufen gebracht - im schlimmsten Fall ist auch mal eine VM mit DOS 6.22 notwendig.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## seeba (25 August 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Kann mich Seeba nur anschließen.
> VMWare Server herunterladen (alternativ auch die Kombination VMXBuilder + VMWare Player), Windows 95/98 darauf installieren, fertig.
> Habe bis jetzt alle älteren Programm darunter zum Laufen gebracht - im schlimmsten Fall ist auch mal eine VM mit DOS 6.22 notwendig.
> 
> ...


Wenigstens mal einer, der mir glaubt.


----------



## Rudi (28 August 2006)

*Virtual PC*

Ist ja ne feine Sache mit Virtual PC.

Habe leider nicht solche Erfolge wie Ihr ( DOS 2.22 auf Virtual PC )
Hier meine Probleme:
Beim Programmstart von S5 Version 3.2 folgende Fehlermeldungen:
run-time error R 6003
- integer divide by 0

oder Überlauf bei Division.

Kann damit einer was anfangen. Das Problem habe ich allerdings auch bei anderen schnellen Computern. 
Auf Rechnern bis ca. 100MHz läuft alles perfekt.

Noch ein Problem ist das der \ auf der Tastatur nicht funktioniert.
( Mit Alt und 92 ) geht als Notlösung.


----------



## seeba (28 August 2006)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ist ja ne feine Sache mit Virtual PC.
> 
> Habe leider nicht solche Erfolge wie Ihr ( DOS 2.22 auf Virtual PC )
> Hier meine Probleme:
> ...


Das Programm ist dann doch zu alt für mich, aber was nutzt du als Host-OS in der VM?


----------



## Rudi (28 August 2006)

Hallo seeba,

Host-OS ist Win 2000 pro mit SP4.
Bin allerdings verwundert --> CPU Nutzung bei gestartetem VIRTUAL-PC ist
fast immer 100 % (lt, Tastmanager).


----------



## seeba (28 August 2006)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo seeba,
> 
> Host-OS ist Win 2000 pro mit SP4.
> Bin allerdings verwundert --> CPU Nutzung bei gestartetem VIRTUAL-PC ist
> fast immer 100 % (lt, Tastmanager).


Sorry, ich meinte Guest-OS.


----------



## knabi (28 August 2006)

Hallo Rudi, schau mal hier nach, der Fehler kommt mir bekannt vor:

http://www.webplain.de/turbopascal/error200.php

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Rudi (28 August 2006)

*Guest-OS*

Guest-OS ist DOS Version 6.22.


----------



## seeba (28 August 2006)

Rudi schrieb:


> Guest-OS ist DOS Version 6.22.


Hmm vllt. kommt die Software tatsächlich nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit, welche in der VM ja nicht gedrosselt wird, klar.


----------



## Rudi (29 August 2006)

knabi schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi, schau mal hier nach, der Fehler kommt mir bekannt vor:
> 
> http://www.webplain.de/turbopascal/error200.php


 
Hallo knabi

Genau das scheint hier mein Problem zu sein.
Habe fast alle Tips ausprobiert aber leider noch keinen Erfolg.
Das Patchen geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## argv_user (29 August 2006)

*VM mit Takt, geht das ?*

Ideal wäre hier ja wohl, wenn man die virtuelle Maschine
mit einer definierten Geschwindigkeit laufen lassen könnte.
Leider keine Ahnung, ob das möglich ist...


----------

